# Get Well Soon Wojtek!



## rochie (Oct 17, 2015)

Just seen our friend Wojtek's Facebook post want to wish him well and a speedy recovery !

Get well soon my friend

Karl

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## fubar57 (Oct 17, 2015)

Thanks for that Karl. Best wishes mon ami and get well.




Geo


----------



## GrauGeist (Oct 17, 2015)

Thoughts and prayers are with you for a quick recovery, my friend!


----------



## Airframes (Oct 17, 2015)

I hope you can recover quickly my friend, and that the hospital can do the business - thinking of you, try to keep in touch if you can.


----------



## mikewint (Oct 17, 2015)

CLUELESS IN ARKANSAS: ?????????????????????


----------



## GrauGeist (Oct 17, 2015)

mikewint said:


> CLUELESS IN ARKANSAS: ?????????????????????


Mike, here is Wurger's post in the ww2ac group at FB:


> Hello Guys ! I would like to inform you that I'm ill and it seems to be quite serious. My kidneys don't work properly and it is possible I can be sent to a hospital. Because our forum doesn't work correctly I decided to let you know here. Of course my time on line may be limited and I can't be able to be in touch with all of you. Sending my best to all.


----------



## mikewint (Oct 17, 2015)

Dave, thank you. As I said to Karl, I don't do any social media and did not even know that the forum had a facebook page (whatever that is). Heck I'm still trying to figure out my cell phone

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Oct 17, 2015)

I had a feeling things were not so good, haven't seen him on here for a few days. Hope your okay Wojtek.


----------



## Marcel (Oct 17, 2015)

Hang in there Wojtek. Hope everything will be fine.


----------



## Lucky13 (Oct 17, 2015)

Get well soon Wojtek, my friend....miss you already! 

Maybe time for another get well soon card from the forum?


----------



## Wildcat (Oct 17, 2015)

Get well Wojtek, we're all thinking of you mate!


----------



## mikewint (Oct 17, 2015)

With everyone above. My thoughts and prayers will be with you. Hang in there and get well soon


----------



## Capt. Vick (Oct 17, 2015)

A speedy recovery you tome of knowledge! We need you back quick you understand!


----------



## vikingBerserker (Oct 18, 2015)

Yikes, hope you feel better quickly my friend!


----------



## Shinpachi (Oct 18, 2015)

Thanks for sharing information, Karl and kind follow up, Dave.
I hope you will get well soon, Wojtek.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Oct 18, 2015)

Get well my friend. My thoughts and prayers...


----------



## Rogi (Oct 18, 2015)

Hope you get better soon my friend, we need to see many more of your amazing models  and enjoy the fun times with you on this forum  Make sure to rest up well and take it easy to recover to the fullest.


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Oct 18, 2015)

Keeping you in my prayers Wojtek, and wishing you a you a quick recovery.


----------



## Crimea_River (Oct 18, 2015)

Joining all here in wishing you a full and speedy recovery Wojtek. The place is not the same without you.


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 18, 2015)

Get well soon Wojtek!


----------



## Wayne Little (Oct 19, 2015)

What the....

Take care Wojtek, get well quickly my friend!


----------



## Wurger (Oct 21, 2015)

I would like to thank all of you for your prayers and thoughts. Although I'm not fine fully my doc said all was getting the right track. I hope I'll be better soon. At least I don't have to go to a hospital this time. Thank you again.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## rochie (Oct 21, 2015)

Wurger said:


> I would like to thank all of you for your prayers and thoughts. Although I'm not fine fully my doc said all was getting the right track. I hope I'll be better soon. At least I don't have to go to a hospital this time. Thank you again.



Great news my friend, my best wishes and may the improvements continue !


----------



## Wurger (Oct 21, 2015)

Again THX.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Oct 21, 2015)

FRICKEN AWESOME!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 21, 2015)

Great to hear you are on the mend Wojtek!


----------



## mikewint (Oct 21, 2015)

Indeed, ab-bis-so-my-lute-lee fantastic!! news Wojtek

Kto pije i pali ten nie ma robali


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Oct 21, 2015)

That is fantastic news old friend, so good to hear.


----------



## Catch22 (Oct 21, 2015)

Very glad to hear Wojtek!


----------



## Airframes (Oct 21, 2015)

Glad to hear there's a slight improvement my friend - I hope it continues, so that you cam keep the 'T Stoff' suppliers in business !!


----------



## fubar57 (Oct 21, 2015)

Great news Wojtek. Take it easy!!!




Geo


----------



## Crimea_River (Oct 21, 2015)

Good to hear pal!


----------



## Wurger (Oct 22, 2015)

Again THX to all for these wishes here and there. 



mikewint said:


> Kto pije i pali ten nie ma robali



You are right . I should have followed the way instead of the healty life style.


----------



## Capt. Vick (Oct 22, 2015)

Great news!


----------



## T Bolt (Oct 22, 2015)

Hope you're feeling back to normal soon my friend


----------



## Wurger (Oct 22, 2015)

THX.


----------



## Lucky13 (Oct 22, 2015)

T Bolt said:


> Hope you're feeling back to normal soon my friend



He'd be the only one on this forum then...  

Keep them good news coming my friend!


----------



## mikewint (Oct 22, 2015)

All those old proverbs have a basis in fact...


----------



## Wurger (Oct 23, 2015)

To all of you....


----------



## Wayne Little (Oct 25, 2015)

Wurger said:


> I would like to thank all of you for your prayers and thoughts. Although I'm not fine fully my doc said all was getting the right track. I hope I'll be better soon. At least I don't have to go to a hospital this time. Thank you again.



Good that things are Positive.


----------



## Wurger (Oct 25, 2015)

THX Wayne.  

The e-mail with the GB scores has been sent.


----------



## Maximowitz (Oct 25, 2015)

He's a man of steel - good to hear things are more positive mate!


----------



## Wurger (Oct 26, 2015)

THX Paul.


----------



## bobbysocks (Oct 26, 2015)

wishing you all the best for a quick and full recovery


----------



## Wurger (Oct 27, 2015)

THX Mate..


----------



## Wurger (Nov 3, 2015)

Hello all,

I would like to let you know that today's med tests revealed that my kidneys work good . There is no protein and urinary casts in my urine. Also the level of the erythrocytes, leukocytes, squamous epithelial and round epithelial cells got the low amount of the allowed range. The eGFR marker got the proper level and is more them 90 again. The pain at my back has been reduced. I was ordered to keep taking of diuretic pills and come the doc office for the next control in three months. So all seems to get better.

Once again I thank all of you for all thoughts and prayers.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Lucky13 (Nov 3, 2015)

Good stuff my friend!


----------



## fubar57 (Nov 3, 2015)

Great news.





Geo


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Nov 3, 2015)

Good news mate, get well soon and keep your spirits up.


----------



## Wurger (Nov 3, 2015)

Thank you very much Vic.


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 3, 2015)

Great to hear Wojtek!


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Nov 3, 2015)

Good news. Reminds me that I need to get checked out again for some irregular counts on my last A1C, but I wanted to drop some pounds and get back into an excercise routine again before doing so.


----------



## Airframes (Nov 3, 2015)

That's great news my friend !


----------



## Wurger (Nov 4, 2015)

THX guys.


----------



## Wayne Little (Nov 4, 2015)

great news Wojtek, real pleased to hear it.


----------



## Thorlifter (Nov 4, 2015)

I'm late to the thread but I'm glad to hear you are getting better. Take care of yourself.


----------



## Wurger (Nov 4, 2015)

THX.


----------



## Torch (Nov 4, 2015)

Just saw the post, get better and take care of yourself!!!!!!!


----------



## A4K (Nov 4, 2015)

Thank God for that my friend...and another reminder I need to try and allow time to keep in touch more, just reading of this now...


----------



## Wurger (Nov 4, 2015)




----------



## A4K (Nov 4, 2015)

Back at ya my friend!


----------



## Wurger (Nov 4, 2015)

THX Evan.


----------



## Crimea_River (Nov 4, 2015)

Great to hear you are on the mend. I couldn't pronounce any of the stuff they checked but that doesn't matter now!


----------



## Night Fighter Nut (Nov 4, 2015)

Wow! Didn't see this one. How are feeling my friend?


----------



## Wurger (Nov 5, 2015)

THX. I'm much better recently. But there is still some of pain in my kidneys that appears in evenings especially.


----------



## Night Fighter Nut (Nov 8, 2015)

Its not an added problem like kidneys stones is it?


----------



## Wurger (Nov 9, 2015)

Nope. According to my doc it's the gravel. But a couple of the med results might suggest something else.


----------



## Lucky13 (Nov 9, 2015)

Levels are too low on C- and T-Stoff?


----------

